# Advice on steel paint



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I've just ordered a tyre tree which is mainly used for storing tyres, here's a pic









I'm not going to use it for storing tyres though, i plan on not attaching the top pole so it will be half the height, and i'm going to use it as a stand to put a wheel on so i can clean and apply sealants at waist height.

I've also bought a builders bag (the 1 tonne ones from merchants) which i will be cutting an opening in, and then putting the stand in there to wash the wheels, the stand stopping the wheel rom sitting in all the crud and dirt.

You might think i'm mad and sad but i have a good few sets of wheels i need to do and would rather do them inside in my new garage, so thought this would be a neat way of doing it without getting water and crap over the floor.

Obviously the steel base of the stand will be sitting in water, and probably end up rusting after a while. So here's my question, is there a paint i can use to paint the base to prevent it from rusting?

Would something like hammerite be ok, or is there something better?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I'd use galvafroid to paint.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you sure bulk bags hold water?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If you want to protect it, take the foot to a galvanising company, and let them do a hot dip in zinc.
It otherwise will rot from the inside.
Painted metal will always corrode in water. 

By the way how will you hold a buildersbag up, the won’t stand up at their own, and they are woven and will leak water, slowly admittedly but leak.

It would be probably better to get an old IBC, throw the casing away and use the plastic inner, the advantage would be that you could fix a hose on the drain valve and run the water in the drain.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

That all sounds like a massive waste of time for something that won't work well at all.

One of these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWER-TE...AND-ADJUSTABLE-HEIGHT-ON-WHEELS-/161789916321

With a section of tarp on the floor below it.

You may well find a stand cheaper, that was the first one I looked at.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

oh well only cost me under 25 quid so far, and i have other uses for the bag and i can still use the stand as its intended purpose 

i could still stand the bag in this 1m x 1m tray to collect the water underneath, the bag is just to stop it going on the walls etc










prob won't work very well but thought i'd give it a go


----------

